# fibers......



## speedcam (Feb 23, 2006)

just wondering if there was a way to test the fibers to see what is the brightest? i see everyone saying Fitz is the brightest in a ton of ads. but i honestly don't think they are that bright. is there a way to find out what is?

just curious.....

speed


----------



## BDOG6351 (Aug 16, 2004)

there are, we have come up with a simple method but I have been doing some research into a calibrated device.


----------



## speedcam (Feb 23, 2006)

hmmmm...... ok then guess i haven't seen it then.... 
no problems as i said it just struck me today so thought i'd post it.

thanks!!

speed


----------

